# New Kitten - help me name her!



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a new [foster] kitten, she's about 4 weeks old and a homeless woman found her behind a dumpster so we took her in at work and cleaned her up. So now I'm seeing if she can stand the chaos of my home and Swoshum's hatred before permanently taking her in. 

Anyway, she is a little lilac point siamese mix, kinda fluffy, probably going to be a medium haired cat. Half of her nose has the lilac point and the other half is just the regular siamese beige. And she has the bluest eyes ever. 


I'm already leaning towards one of these names, but I'd love some more input from the crowd! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awww! Congrats on the new tiny baby! I hope things go well with her and your able to keep her. Where are the pics.?? :biggrin:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!! I CAN'T WAIT TO MEET HER!!! XDDD

(Totally voting for Rory. Prudence just sounds too...prude. hahaha.)


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I vote Rory as well!! And congrats!!


----------

